# TSD question



## terry_gardener (Sep 7, 2014)

I am thinking of joining a TSD club that is near me and was wondering if the linked club is a typical TSD club i.e. it what they teach. 
Also can you do TSD when i=you have medical conditions, they don't affect my arm and leg motion but it can affect my fatigue level and strength. 
Will TSD be ok for me. 
im 5"5 and 150 lbs and 31 years old 
Tang Soo Do Ho Sin Sul Home


----------



## Makalakumu (Sep 7, 2014)

It all depends on the teacher. TSD schools vary in quality and curriculum, so you need to actually see it in order to judge if your physically capable and if the MA is a good fit. That said, one of the good things about martial arts is that you will learn that you are more capable of much more than you thought...


----------



## dancingalone (Sep 8, 2014)

I like that their requirements include demonstrating understanding and usage of movements from the patterns.  Of course the devil is in the details, but seems promising to me at first glance.  Try it out and let us know what you think!


----------



## donnaTKD (Sep 9, 2014)

looks good but you gotta go and see what it's all about though 

sounds like i could with some of that particularly the health stuff


----------



## King Mike (Oct 5, 2014)

It truly depends on the school. Some places are all about business. 
Find out if they are really in to it with passion, or if they just want the money....


----------



## kitkatninja (Feb 1, 2015)

Sorry for the late reply...  On the surface it looks like what we're taught, I do TSD MDK.  However some of the forms may be in a different order.  Added to that, the association that I'm with is not sport orientated, we're more self-defence orientated (that a look at the likes of Iain Abernathy).  Whether or not the association that you're looking into is the same, I don't know.

As for medical conditions, first point of call is to see your GP/doctor.  As for us, well me, I practice the martial arts (TSD for the last few years) not as often as I use to do in my teens/early 20's, but that is because I have Sjogren's (which is an autoimmune condition, same family as Rheumatoid Arthritis and Lupus).  So I train when I can and don't when I can't.  I have informed my instructor so he modifies some of the movements for me and corrects me when needed (so your instructor is the second point of call).


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 1, 2015)

terry_gardener said:


> I am thinking of joining a TSD club that is near me and was wondering if the linked club is a typical TSD club i.e. it what they teach.
> Also can you do TSD when i=you have medical conditions, they don't affect my arm and leg motion but it can affect my fatigue level and strength.
> Will TSD be ok for me.
> im 5"5 and 150 lbs and 31 years old
> Tang Soo Do Ho Sin Sul Home




That's up near me, I've only heard good things about them. I think though you should go and have a look and a chat with the instructors.
I'm in Middlesborough at the moment, sadly it's in James Cook, husband had a heart attack on Tuesday.


----------

